# Getting married



## Karammia8865 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi everyone.
I am new on here so hello! 
I am engaged to an Egyptian and am wondering if anyone can give me any details about getting married in Egypt?? What do we need to do? eg licenses ect. How much will it cost? etc. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Karen


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

Congratulations on your forthcoming wedding.

Maiden


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Your Egyptian guy would be better fixed to give you the answers to those questions.

Almost forgot welcome to the forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

HHadad is correct, your Egyptian boyfriend will know how to do it and the cost however it is cheap to get married in Egypt.. unless of course you want a grand marriage reception at the Marriott.

have a look at the British embassy website 

Civil Marriages in Egypt


----------

